# How do I create a mock-up of a rhinestone design?



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Hello, I wanted to ask those of you who are rhinestone experts two questions: One, how do you create the look of rhinestones in a layout you would send to your customers? I have Photoshop, but am kind of a novice at it. Second, how do I put the pictures of stock designs onto shirts to sell on my website? For example, I have one that says, "Soccer Mom". How do I take that stock design and cut and paste it to a regular t-shirt image without having to make the shirt?

Thanks,
Say Vende


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Stock Photography: Search Royalty Free Images & Photos | Lightbox: t-shirt templates for designers | iStockphoto.com
this is one of many tee shir mock ups.just import to your rhinestone software and export the shirt and design to photoshop.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Since you own Photoshop, you may also want to check into the Arsenal templates for Photoshop which provide a very realistic mockup of your designs. We actually use these ourselves and love them!

The Best Photorealistic Shirt Mockups and Poster Mockup Templates


----------

